# How often to walk a 1 year old Shih Tzu?



## emjharts (Aug 27, 2013)

We got a 1 year old Shih Tzu last week and since then I have been taking her on a long morning walk (this morning was 2 miles and 45 mins) and then my Husband and I have been taking her on a 30 min evening walk. She doesnt ever appear to seem tired or uninterested but I have just been reading about Shih Tzu's and they recommend short walks, i.e. 2 x 20 mins per day.
Should I therefore reduce her walk time? It isn't hot when I take her out and I carry water and a little bowl for her incase she gets thirsty, but, then she does spend nearly all day and night after the walks sleeping so am I tiring her out too much?!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The walks she is getting sound reasonable to me. 2 miles isn't far so I don't think you are over walking her unless she is very unfit - not sure whether or not she was walked much before she came to you.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Personally I think a lot of the exercise recommendations for small breeds are way too little. Especially if you're looking at American sites, they seem to think 45 minutes a day is a lot of exercise and fine for breeds like collies 

I don't think it sounds like you're walking her too much. 2 miles really isn't that far and I know plenty of small dogs who double or even triple that each day  Unless, as Dogless says, she's really unfit then her walks are fine and if you want to you could do longer ones imo.


----------



## caroleduffin (Mar 12, 2009)

My 4 year old Shih Tzu Jasmine is always up for a long walk - 4 miles in the morning, short walk later. My Patterdale, Molly, always tires first, and this is supposed to be a very energetic breed.

I think a dog soon lets you know when they are too tired - they just plod along behind. My two sleep a lot - good thing, not getting into any mischief!

Enjoy your dog and your walks. Carole


----------



## Tash (Mar 25, 2013)

Benji (10 m/o Tibetan Terrier, so similar-ish?) gets walked once in the morning for up to an hour and then a 30 minute walk sometime in the evening. This was recommended to us via our trainer and it's been working well for us. Granted, it seems as though he could walk for a further 2 hours but then I think that WOULD be over doing it :laugh:

She said as long as he's getting roughly an hour and a halfs walk per day, then he should be more settled in the house when he's not walking. If that makes sense? As he's quite the bright little boy, he needs stimulation both mental and physical so I'd even be more inclined to say up the exercise a little if you can. Of course, mental stimulation works wonders as well, even more so than physical imo.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup, mental stimulation is always good


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

My dog Millie a cocker spaniel show type gets 1 hour every day once a day some days we go for an hour and half :>

She is never tired but never difficult in the house she gets lots of mental stimulation too such as kongs, treats in blankets or hidden around the house and is kept busy. The rest of the time she sleeps so I'm guessing she well exercised and relaxed.

She is all ways ready for action and has recently lost a KG as she put on a bit of weight.


----------

